# Market on a railroad



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Never see this before; I have no idea why they do business like that. Someone will have a cardiac arrest one day.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

They do business like that because they can! 
they need the space for the market, and there are (probably) no regulations against it..
why would someone have a heart attack? its all perfectly normal, for them..

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The railway was built through a traditional market area. The trains have regular schedules a few times a day and everyone knows the routine. Space is a premium. Trains are slow but accidents do happen on occasions. There are places where they sell fresh meat hanging over open sewers. Some people in the world also live in shanty homes only inches from the iron. 

The Darjeeling Himalayan line is an interesting journey past permanent homes and businesses.






Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

We have had some problems with people getting too close for comfort when I volunteered on the Wanamaker, Kempton & Southern tourist railroad. Usually it would be a kid (or adult) leaning over to place a penny on the railhead just 20 feet in front of the moving locomotive. (I'm not sure whether the currently minted pennies would flatten or be crushed into dust, but in the 1970s those coins were still 100% bronze.)

There was also a favorite fishing spot at the north end of the line, just where we switched the locomotive into the passing track for the return trip. Lots of folks would park their cars way too close to the track. One day when I was firing, an eager carload of fishermen pulled just ten feet in front of the moving locomotive, and the guy on the passenger side flung his door open. My engineer played "Nearer My God to Thee" on the whistle, and the car door was slammed shut. Close call, as they had less than two feet clearance with the car doors shut.

Folks just don't seem to realize the danger of moving trains.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

This is a great train and it is on my bucket list of trains to ride before I drop my fires. 

Notice the train did not hit anything along it's track and people were aware of the train. it is part of their daily lives, carrying them to market or school or bringing family for visits or goods from the market. The locomotive and train cars is almost human scale.


----------

